# Black Magic Hydraulics



## 66 ragtop ss (Nov 11, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about black magic Hydraulics or heard anything about them. I ordered like $800 worth of stuff couple months ago. Chris called me a couple weeks ago I assumed to tell me that my stuff was ready . I've been calling them all week and got no answer on either one of the numbers I have.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

66 ragtop ss said:


> Does anyone know anything about black magic Hydraulics or heard anything about them. I ordered like $800 worth of stuff couple months ago. Chris called me a couple weeks ago I assumed to tell me that my stuff was ready . I've been calling them all week and got no answer on either one of the numbers I have.


IMO, BMH is pretty much the best out there. It does seem odd with not answering the phone, unless they are all in the back working on setups.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

GOOD PRODUCTS, HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## 66 ragtop ss (Nov 11, 2016)

Guess all I can do is keep calling. I figured there to big and we'll known to just go out of business on me. Maybe there all on vacation for a week.


----------



## Sberg (Aug 13, 2014)

they on vacation till the 17th i think check their Facebook


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

A couple months ago god damn



66 ragtop ss said:


> Does anyone know anything about black magic Hydraulics or heard anything about them. I ordered like $800 worth of stuff couple months ago. Chris called me a couple weeks ago I assumed to tell me that my stuff was ready . I've been calling them all week and got no answer on either one of the numbers I have.


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE!! I would compare them to Comcast customer service lol. Should have went CCE or Hoppos, and i have Black Magic in my car!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Get the fuck out they're on vacation


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

I know it's just adding fuel to the fire.. but Art and Alex at Hoppos, ship super quick, and follow up w any questions or issues almost immediately. Even though they are closed on weekends, I have emailed and still got responses back same day. My buddy has also been trying to reach Black Magic since mid June, he is trying to order some parts that they make, can't even order as there is never an answer. Sorry to hear of your issues bro. That sucks!


----------



## 66 ragtop ss (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah i tried hoppos but they wouldnt crome the 18" telescopics for me. That's what took 6 weeks they said, waiting on the come shop to send them back my cylinders, cups, coils and adjustable uppers. Also someone told me they made there teles in house and they hold up pretty good. Don't know if it's true but I can hope. Ya know.


----------



## Sberg (Aug 13, 2014)

aron81 said:


> WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE!! I would compare them to Comcast customer service lol. Should have went CCE or Hoppos, and i have Black Magic in my car!


It's hit or miss with BMH i've had some good luck with parts and great customer service / tech support on a setup. I've had other times where some bozo was on the other end of the phone, giving me wrong information etc. It is hit or miss sometimes they on sometimes they off. 
CCE's prices are OUTRAGEOUS! They want diabolical money for everything, to me its still worth it to deal with any BS from BMH over them.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I like bmh but their shipping prices are crazy, $20 minimum i ordered 1 dump once and cost $20 shipping. And I ordered 4 cylinders couple months back it was $60 in shipping! Then it shows up in a crushed greasy box. Week later hoppos had a free shipping sale, I ordered 4 cylinders for a friend they came in a nice box and along with free shipping their prices were $20 less so I wasted $80 with bmh couple months ago. I agree hoppos ships very fast too. Take advantage of their free shipping days. Just got some coils for a great price plus free shipping!


----------



## 66 ragtop ss (Nov 11, 2016)

I talked to Chris today. He said they been closed for 2 weeks. So I paid my shipping, 80 bucks..... To ship 2 cylinders, 2 coils, 2 cups and 2 adjustible uppers from Vagas to Sacramento. I just hope my box ain't crushed.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

reciently i was watching a youtube build of a lincoln and he was waiting for a slip yoke. I think he ended up waiting around a month. He called them a few times and it seemed they were just bullshittin him about when it got sent out and so on... i need a slip yoke for my lincoln...i think im just gonna go hoppos now instead of dealing with bmh. I called hoppos and there out of stock till next week. Id rather wait a week than get the run around and not know when uts gonna show up


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Only took a week to get my g-body slip-yoke from BMH. Been waitin almost 4 months for upper and lower adjustable chrome trailing arms though. Fuck it if they turn out nice I ain't tripping. Worth the wait. We will see


----------



## 78_MC (Oct 21, 2016)

Its really a shame what they have become.. I used to spend money with them.. last I bought was a custom 3 pump setup 3-4 years ago and they took MONTHs.. it wasn't cheap either.. because the piston was custom block.. finally had to dispute the charge and what do you know.. call came in and it was shipping next day.. then I said ill remove dispute and got the setup and it was terrible.. loose fittings leaks.. didn't get the blow proof seals on the piston pump. Very disappointed. Its more a shame because Ron is a smart guy and has been very innovative in terms of what he has developed or adopted to work for our needs. Its hard for lowriders today to know where to turn and get what you want and get it right the first time. The companies outside of BMH are just not as comprehensive in what they offer like the suspension items. I don't know whats happened to him.. but its sad. He won and he beat everyone basically and then stopped working. He would come on this forum and kill ProHopper and CCE and talk all that noise and now to get anyone on the phone there is impossible. and if you do its similar to this.. they answer the phone.. Hi.. I was calling to order a few Items.. what you need.. well.. First I need upper adjustables in chrome aint got em.. click.. WTF Ok.. thanks anyways.. I hope you get your product. Its tough to spend that money and be in limbo. Your best bet is Facebook or get OJ on the phone.. I got Ron on messenger once


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

They're pretty active on instagram. He just posted last night about how much stock they have.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

moorevisual said:


> GOOD PRODUCTS, HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE.


x2 :drama:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

78_MC said:


> Its really a shame what they have become.. I used to spend money with them.. last I bought was a custom 3 pump setup 3-4 years ago and they took MONTHs.. it wasn't cheap either.. because the piston was custom block.. finally had to dispute the charge and what do you know.. call came in and it was shipping next day.. then I said ill remove dispute and got the setup and it was terrible.. loose fittings leaks.. didn't get the blow proof seals on the piston pump. Very disappointed. Its more a shame because Ron is a smart guy and has been very innovative in terms of what he has developed or adopted to work for our needs. Its hard for lowriders today to know where to turn and get what you want and get it right the first time. The companies outside of BMH are just not as comprehensive in what they offer like the suspension items. I don't know whats happened to him.. but its sad. He won and he beat everyone basically and then stopped working. He would come on this forum and kill ProHopper and CCE and talk all that noise and now to get anyone on the phone there is impossible. and if you do its similar to this.. they answer the phone.. Hi.. I was calling to order a few Items.. what you need.. well.. First I need upper adjustables in chrome aint got em.. click.. WTF Ok.. thanks anyways.. I hope you get your product. Its tough to spend that money and be in limbo. Your best bet is Facebook or get OJ on the phone.. I got Ron on messenger once


things there definately aren't the same.thats why after 10 years of reppin a company to the fullest i had to move on,to many lies,poor customer service and excuses all the time. good luck homie


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

yo I got linc. slip yokes in stock ready to ship


budgetblueoval said:


> reciently i was watching a youtube build of a lincoln and he was waiting for a slip yoke. I think he ended up waiting around a month. He called them a few times and it seemed they were just bullshittin him about when it got sent out and so on... i need a slip yoke for my lincoln...i think im just gonna go hoppos now instead of dealing with bmh. I called hoppos and there out of stock till next week. Id rather wait a week than get the run around and not know when uts gonna show up


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

got uppers and lowers all day chromed ready to ship


BRADFORD said:


> Only took a week to get my g-body slip-yoke from BMH. Been waitin almost 4 months for upper and lower adjustable chrome trailing arms though. Fuck it if they turn out nice I ain't tripping. Worth the wait. We will see


----------



## 78_MC (Oct 21, 2016)

Bigm59 do you have contact info available?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

What do u get for a skip yoke!




THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> yo I got linc. slip yokes in stock ready to ship


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. Looks real good too.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

hit me up text for faster response 619 865 2087


78_MC said:


> Bigm59 do you have contact info available?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

Sooo i end up buying my slip from Blackmagic even though I didn't want to and they didn't fuck around I had it in like a week and a half. So mabie there gettin back on the ball


----------



## 66 ragtop ss (Nov 11, 2016)

That's way better then 3 months....


----------



## 78_MC (Oct 21, 2016)

I wound up ordering from BMH on eBay.. I felt that would be safe. and they shipped fast.. so maybe they are.. I tried BigM 59 and he wasn't responsive at all.. so I guess its just the way the business is.. So at least I know what Ill get in terms of quality from BMH.. Ill have to chrome them once they get here they didn't have chrome ones on eBay. Glad you got them.. they look nice


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

78_MC said:


> I wound up ordering from BMH on eBay.. I felt that would be safe. and they shipped fast.. so maybe they are.. I tried BigM 59 and he wasn't responsive at all.. so I guess its just the way the business is.. So at least I know what Ill get in terms of quality from BMH.. Ill have to chrome them once they get here they didn't have chrome ones on eBay. Glad you got them.. they look nice


I hope black Magic will put cylinder and dump rebuild kits on their site.

I hate calling for just 1 of something like that.


----------



## 78_MC (Oct 21, 2016)

Rez Dog 406 said:


> I hope black Magic will put cylinder and dump rebuild kits on their site.
> 
> I hate calling for just 1 of something like that.


Yeah.. I know. I hope they expand their offerings on eBay. I was surprised.. they hadn't had anything on eBay in a long time. Hop Shop, Hoppos and del toro.. They put there new MArz gears on there also. Whoever is running the bay page I hope does more in terms of products.. they had the Adel II on there .. but there are a lot of those items on eBay now. I ordered some chrome 8" cylinders off eBay.. worked out well. I actually have had good luck from there with hydraulic parts. Just no good suspension items until they listed the trailing arms. Ill keep any eye out and see what happens.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

How do u kind them on ebay?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Blackmagichydraulics702


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

Nvm

Already posted, lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

moorevisual said:


> GOOD PRODUCTS, HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE.


:h5:


----------



## 78_MC (Oct 21, 2016)

I got my upper and lower trailing arms fro Black magic from eBay FAST.. thankfully. To add they also have free shipping when buying on eBay. Im happy.. I tried to buy from them months over the phone.. and it was a no go.. whoever is uncharge of their eBay sales are on the ball for now. I plan to order a few more items. I hope they add chrome options.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

This is one of the brightest ideas I have seen in a long time, did Ron think this idea up? I mean damn what an idea!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322703309541?item=322703309541&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone used their G body axle super pivot bushings? :dunno: Thinking about getting some just wondering if there any good. Looks like they'll work better than the poly bushings.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

texasboi said:


> Has anyone used their G body axle super pivot bushings? :dunno: Thinking about getting some just wondering if there any good. Looks like they'll work better than the poly bushings.


 Is your car set up for lay n play? Hop?


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> Is your car set up for lay n play? Hop?



It's lay and play, but I like to hit them 3's and i figured it would benefit the articulation of the arms and relieve a little bit of stress on the ears of the axle, just not sure? I have just ordered my trailing arms and wasn't sure if these would be of any bonus.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

If it's lay n  play leave it alone


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

texasboi said:


> Has anyone used their G body axle super pivot bushings? :dunno: Thinking about getting some just wondering if there any good. Looks like they'll work better than the poly bushings.


If you are talking about the one's that go in the ears of the differential, I use them and love them! It helps take the stress off the diffs ears helping preventing snapping them, especially with high lock ups and 3 wheeling.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Got mine in.


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Yea that's them, already placed the order, thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Get ones from thorbros for your trailing arms too


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Get ones from thorbros for your trailing arms too


Thats what I am looking for. I keep blowing polly bushings in the top of my upper adjustables. You got a link?


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Thats what I am looking for. I keep blowing polly bushings in the top of my upper adjustables. You got a link?


x 2 link please :thumbsup:


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Never mind I think I found it, let me know if this is the right ones. https://thorbros.com/stuff-sale/super-pivot-joint-4-link


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yes sir. they have em on ebay too if you dont wanna sign up for an account and pay shipping and all that hassle. lots of good stuff for 4 link/trailing arms on that site. Easily make your own arms or adjustable arms. thats what i do, anybody with a welder can do it.


----------



## 82cuttygetnnutty (Aug 25, 2016)

Bro those guys have the best product but customer service sucks bad my order took a month to get to me and i paid for chrome and didn't get it when I called to get info what the fuck I was bothering them straight doosh bags but love the product


----------

